# Java Fallunterscheidung mit switch



## Franky02 (7. Feb 2008)

Hallo! Mein Infolehrer hat folgendes von mir verlangt:

Eine Fallunterscheidung mit "switch" erstellen. Die Unterscheidung soll hierbei zwischen Altern gemacht werden.
Ich habe schon folgenden Code aus Self-HTML:


```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
</head><body>
<script type="text/javascript">
var Eingabe = window.prompt("Geben Sie eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 4 ein:", "");
switch (Eingabe) {
  case "1":
    alert("Sie sind sehr bescheiden");
    break;
  case "2":
    alert("Sie sind ein aufrichtiger Zweibeiner");
    break;
  case "3":
    alert("Sie haben ein Dreirad gewonnen");
    break;
  case "4":
    alert("Gehen Sie auf allen Vieren und werden Sie bescheidener");
    break;
  default:
    alert("Sie bleiben leider dumm");
    break;
}
</script>
</body></html>
```


ABER:
Unser Lehrer wollte, dass wenn man 
0-10 Jahre eingibt, der alert "Du bist noch ein Baby" kommt
11-17 Jahre eingibt, der alert "Du bist noch ein Teenie" kommt
18-29 Jahre eingibt, der alert "Du bist schon Volljährig" kommt
30-50 Jahre eingibt, der alert "Du bist schon ein alter Hase" kommt
51-65 Jahre eingibt, der alert "Du bist ein alter Knacker" kommt
usw.

Aber ich kann in den "Cases" keine Operatoren einfügen:
D.h. nicht 


```
case "<10":
    alert("Du bist noch ein Baby");
    break;
```
eingeben.   Wie kann ich das machen?  Danke schonmal.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2008)

Java ist nicht zwar nicht JavaScript, aber vielleicht gehts dort auch:

case "0": 
case "1": 
case "2": 
case "3": 
case "4": 
....
    alert("Sie sind sehr bescheiden"); 

um 65 oder noch mehr einzelne Werte wirst du aber nicht herumkommen,


----------



## Franky02 (7. Feb 2008)

also muss ich alles einzeln angeben?^^


----------



## Franky02 (7. Feb 2008)

```
<html><head><title>TestAlter</title>
</head><body>
<script language="javascript">
var Eingabe = window.prompt("Geben Sie ihr Alter ein", "");
switch (Eingabe) {
  case "0":
  case "1":
  case "2":
  case "3":
  case "4":
  case "5":
  case "6":
  case "7":
  case "8":
  case "9":
  case "10":
      alert("Sie noch ein Baby");
	  break;
  case "10":
  case "11":
  case "12":
  case "13":
  case "14":
  case "15":
  case "16":
  case "17":
  case "18":
  case "19":
  case "20":
      alert("Du bist noch ein Teenie ;)");
	  break;
  case "21":
  case "22":
  case "23":
  case "24":
  case "25":
  case "26":
  case "27":
  case "28":
  case "29":
  case "30":
      alert("Du bist schon etwas älter");
	  break;
  case "31":
  case "32":
  case "33":
  case "34":
  case "35":
  case "36":
  case "37":
  case "38":
  case "39":
  case "40":
      alert("Du geht schon fast in Rente");
	  break;
  case "41":
  case "42":
  case "43":
  case "44":
  case "45":
  case "46":
  case "47":
  case "48":
  case "49":
  case "50":
      alert("Du solltest dir schonmal einen Sarg aussuchen");
	  break;
  case "51":
  case "52":
  case "53":
  case "54":
  case "55":
  case "56":
  case "57":
  case "58":
  case "59":
  case "60":
      alert("Alter Knacker...");
	  break;
  case "61":
  case "62":
  case "63":
  case "64":
  case "65":
  case "66":
  case "67":
  case "68":
  case "69":
  case "70":
      alert("Endlich Rente!!!");
	  break;
  case "71":
  case "72":
  case "73":
  case "74":
  case "75":
  case "76":
  case "77":
  case "78":
  case "79":
  case "80":
      alert("Zeit das Zeitliche zu Segnen");
	  break;
  case "81":
  case "82":
  case "83":
  case "84":
  case "85":
  case "86":
  case "87":
  case "88":
  case "89":
  case "90":
      alert("Testament schreiben wäre jetzt nicht schlecht...");
	  break;
  case "91":
  case "92":
  case "93":
  case "94":
  case "95":
  case "96":
  case "97":
  case "98":
  case "99":
  case "100":
      alert("Glückwunsch! Ein Jahrhundert überlebt...");
	  break;
   default:
   alert("Entweder Sie haben kein alter eingegeben, oder sie dürften garnicht mehr leben!");
   break; 
}

</script>
[url="javascript:location.reload()"]Nochmal?[/url]
</body></html>
```


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2008)

das sieht ja schon anders aus als die krummen 11-17-Intervalle,

in diesem Fall wäre es vielleicht nicht allzu böse getrickst,
die Zahl vorher durch 10 zu teilen


----------

